# Oppo 103 Audio Delay



## paulinns (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello, i may need a little help here if its possible. I have an oppo 103 a Yamaha rx-v771 and a Lg Projector pf85u and i use the split av hdmi option (i read in the manual that its the best audio and video configuration) hdmi output 1 to the projector directly and hdmi ouput 2 to the receiver and i get an audio delay. i can adjust the delay using the oppo option but its impossible to me to set it perfectly (cant be sure if its in perfect sync) i can adjust more or less in sync. The other way i found to get no delay is to connect the hdmi output 1 also in the receiver but in that case im not sure if im getting best video signal although i disabled processing options in the receiver. I want to be sure that im using marvell video processing the way it should be 100%.

Ok, thats all hope you can help me thanks!


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

You could hook them up separately and adjust the audio/video timing with the delay as you were before. If you buy a quality video calibration disc, I have the Disney WOW! disc and it has a feature that displays a spinning bar with timing labels to the side and it beeps when the bar is horizontal. This lets you sync the audio and video delay so that the sound is played at the right time.


----------



## paulinns (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok, great!!! im going to get it and try!

thanks very much, i didnt know about those calibration discs!


----------

